# NGK Spark Plugs??



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm going to try NGK V-Power plugs in my 05.
What is the correct plug for a stock 05? On the NGK site they list
the V-Power TR5 (2238) Gap .040 for the 04 and the 05-06.
MOST ALL others list the V-Power TR55 (3951) Gap .060?
Both are Heat Range 5. Seems to be the same plug except for the gap.
The stock AC plugs in my 05 gap at .060.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

TR55's


----------

